# Chocolate compounds fight high cholesterol



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Chocolate compounds fight high cholesterol by Jonathan Benson, staff writer (NaturalNews) Chocolate has received a lot of attention for being a treasure trove of nutritional goodness. Polyphenols in cacao beans are linked to promoting heart, brain, and liver health, which has sparked renewed interest in chocolate as a medicinal food. And a new study adds [...]

*Read More...*


----------

